# spotting in the 2ww



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

I'm 9 days Post transfer of two embies,3cell and 2 cell.i noticed tiny pin sized spots of blood last night when i took my gel.this morning(sorry TMI) when i went for first wee and noticed the residue of the gel while mostly white bits were light pink,,,i had to put my glasses on to check......old lady! AF pains are gone but new more familiar ache has arrived,I'm very worried.Have i any hope?


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

G&T this sounds like implantation spotting!!!!!!!!!!!!  Dont be stressing!!!!!!!!!!!  Take it easy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

g&t i second what sunbeam has said, really sounds like implantation hun


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

I just don't want to get my hopes up,i never payed that much attention before but I'm sure I'm not seeing things.  Thanks for the encouragement xo


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

G&T sounds like implantation to me too


----------

